# New Ibanez Multiscale RG's



## mguilherme87 (Aug 17, 2018)

Has anyone had a chance to check out the new multi-scale 7 string RGs Ibanez has released? Could be nice for people to now have access to features that used to come on higher-end custom guitars.


----------



## I play music (Aug 17, 2018)

What new Ibanez multi scale 7 string RGs have been released?


----------



## mguilherme87 (Aug 17, 2018)

I play music said:


> What new Ibanez multi scale 7 string RGs have been released?



idk if were supposed to include links but http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...8&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=343&color=CL01


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2018)

I've played a RGMS8. They're on par with the earlier Iron Label variety, from a quality standpoint. Pickups and hardware are nothing special. It feels and plays like a $500 guitar. 

It's a good starting point for folks who are curious about fanned frets, and a solid modding platform. 

For your money though, I think Agile is an overall better option for entry level fanned guitars.


----------



## mguilherme87 (Aug 17, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played a RGMS8. They're on par with the earlier Iron Label variety, from a quality standpoint. Pickups and hardware are nothing special. It feels and plays like a $500 guitar.
> 
> It's a good starting point for folks who are curious about fanned frets, and a solid modding platform.
> 
> For your money though, I think Agile is an overall better option for entry level fanned guitars.



True, I forgot about Agile....they make some amazing guitars for the money!


----------



## mlp187 (Aug 17, 2018)

I spent about an hour with one at my local Guitar Center (7-string though). It was setup quite well, and fairly easy to play. My problem is that it just felt cheap, it’s quality akin to an RG321. 
For the money, I recommend an Agile model. Even as an Ibanez fanboy I have always enjoyed my Agile guitars and believe they are higher quality than these entry level Ibanezes.


----------



## I play music (Aug 17, 2018)

mguilherme87 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to check out the new multi-scale 7 string RGs Ibanez has released? Could be nice for people to now have access to features that used to come on higher-end custom guitars.


Almost got excited with the word higher end. 


mguilherme87 said:


> idk if were supposed to include links but http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...8&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=343&color=CL01


I've seen those around for a while, but I'm not even interested in trying one. Nothing exciting about it. 


MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played a RGMS8. They're on par with the earlier Iron Label variety, from a quality standpoint. Pickups and hardware are nothing special. It feels and plays like a $500 guitar.
> 
> It's a good starting point for folks who are curious about fanned frets, and a solid modding platform.
> 
> For your money though, I think Agile is an overall better option for entry level fanned guitars.


Like Max says, in the US you have Agile in that price range, in Europe Harley Benton with models like the TE 7 fanfret. So I don't see where the Ibanez is doing anything better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 17, 2018)

they're ok. definitely not bad for the price, but agile is a better option here in the usa.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2018)

I play music said:


> So I don't see where the Ibanez is doing anything better.



From what I understand these entry level Ibanez fanned models are doing well. 

That's probably because of how available they are, being the only worldwide distributed fanned guitar under a certain price that you can play in person.

Agile, whole popular on the forums, isn't widely known, even in the US. Harley Benton is only accessible in Europe and just started rolling out the fanned stuff, as well as trying to ditch the baggage associated with the brand.


----------



## I play music (Aug 17, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> From what I understand these entry level Ibanez fanned models are doing well.
> 
> That's probably because of how available they are, being the only worldwide distributed fanned guitar under a certain price that you can play in person.
> 
> Agile, whole popular on the forums, isn't widely known, even in the US. Harley Benton is only accessible in Europe and just started rolling out the fanned stuff, as well as trying to ditch the baggage associated with the brand.


I think you are right. Personally I'd put my focus on something else than fanned frets for a budget like this. If you go used with 500€ I think one should find a solid guitar. And yes I know the used thing is said often on this forum...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2018)

I play music said:


> I think you are right. Personally I'd put my focus on something else than fanned frets for a budget like this. If you go used with 500€ I think one should find a solid guitar. And yes I know the used thing is said often on this forum...



Folks like to buy new, they like to buy name brands and they like fancy features. 

Us guitar nerds are mostly the exception.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Aug 18, 2018)

Wish Jackson would do a better job stocking their fanned fret guitars. The features are good and the fan is in the right place. I’d like these ibanezes if they just moved the fan. 

I still think the slat7ff is the best value for a fanned fret outside of a good deal on an agile.


----------



## I play music (Aug 18, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Wish Jackson would do a better job stocking their fanned fret guitars. The features are good and the fan is in the right place. I’d like these ibanezes if they just moved the fan.
> 
> I still think the slat7ff is the best value for a fanned fret outside of a good deal on an agile.


I think the headstock is a bit fugly, at least on the 8 string. But aside from that, they seem indeed nice and also have pickups we all know work and that can be exchanged relatively easy if someone really wants to.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Wish Jackson would do a better job stocking their fanned fret guitars. The features are good and the fan is in the right place. I’d like these ibanezes if they just moved the fan.
> 
> I still think the slat7ff is the best value for a fanned fret outside of a good deal on an agile.



For almost a grand, I wish the quality on these Jacksons were a bit better, but that goes for most Indo Jacksons right now. 

On paper they're a great option though. But two I've seen in person were practically unplayable out of the box. 

Not that the Ibanez are wonderful or anything, but being almost half the price is nice.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Aug 18, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For almost a grand, I wish the quality on these Jacksons were a bit better, but that goes for most Indo Jacksons right now.
> 
> On paper they're a great option though. But two I've seen in person were practically unplayable out of the box.
> 
> Not that the Ibanez are wonderful or anything, but being almost half the price is nice.



Well the slat is neckthrough. 

The direct competitor to these Ibanezes is the dkaf7 I think which is the bolt on with similar specs and a similar pricepoint. 

I just find the fan on the Ibanez uncomfortable. 

That being said I’ve not seen either Jackson series in all my Asian travels and he last time I was in the us. I’ve played multiple Ibanez versions at this point.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Well the slat is neckthrough.
> 
> The direct competitor to these Ibanezes is the dkaf7 I think which is the bolt on with similar specs and a similar pricepoint.
> 
> ...



I guess if neck-through is a "go/no-go" spec. 

I haven't seen a DKAF7 in the flesh either, but I'd assume the quality would be at least on the level of the "upgrade" SLAT7FF, which as I said, hasn't been great from the guitar I've had my hands on. 

It seems like Jackson hasn't really been pushing these. I know they're relatively new, but I would have thought they'd be a little more common in the wild by now.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 18, 2018)

Copy-Paste from another thread:

I have an RGMS8 and I can pretty much only say good things about it.

*Playability:* The parallel fret is still at fret number 12 but it's perfectly playable, I guess also because the fan is not so extreme (25.5 -> 27.25). I've owned 4 8 strings so far and this one was the only one I got to intonate perfectly 
Getting used to playing fan fret was basically instantly. Also: No neck-diving whatsoever.

*Build quality:* Nothing bad to say here either. The neck-pocket is super tight, the paintjob is perfect, frets are well rounded, neck is straight, no glue marks or anything, tidy electronic compartment. Only thing that sucks are the pots: they do their job but they don't turn without some grinding. Easy fix tough. The string ferrules of the two lowest strings are made to take bass strings, also the tuning peg for the 8th string is bigger than the others, by the looks of it it could probably take a .95 without any modification.
The guitar is very resonant and sustain is great.
BEWARE: These have jatoba fretboards, not rosewood! Jatoba darkens a lot when exposes to sunlight and the fretboard will look very different than what you just bought. It'll turn into a dark reddish tone, mine is a bit darker than the rosewood fretboard of my rg7321.


*Sound:* Contrary to what I've read here so far I really like the pickups! High output, clear, massive on the low end, quiet and really nice for cleans. Much better than the 808 and 808x I've played so far. They remind me a bit of D-Activators I used in my 7 string.
But listen for yourself:

Just noodling on the low E
https://soundcloud.com/marvattaxx/ibanez-rmgs8-soundcheck

Testing different pickup positions in a mix
https://soundcloud.com/marvattaxx/ibanez-rgms8-soundcheck-2-chelsea-grin-dead-rose-cover


No-eqing or compression on the guitars! Some uneven levels because it's all basically raw guitar tone. I used free ware (lepou plugins) only.

Long story short: I think it's a kickass guitar that sounds and plays great right out of the box for a fair price.


----------



## BillCosby (Aug 18, 2018)

There's a used DKAF7 at the GC by me, it has a so-so setup, but it was actually decent for the price.


----------



## mguilherme87 (Aug 20, 2018)

All valid points. I'd be interested to see a comparison video between these budget-friendly fanned fret guitars. Might pull the trigger on one once I feel I've gotten to a certain point in my playing on my current 7 string.


----------



## Avedas (Aug 21, 2018)

I play music said:


> Like Max says, in the US you have Agile in that price range, in Europe Harley Benton with models like the TE 7 fanfret. So I don't see where the Ibanez is doing anything better.


Which makes it perfect for Ibanez's home turf. There's basically nothing else available for inexpensive fan frets in Japan, and Ibanez keeps these budget models in stock in quite a few of the local shops.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't think fan fret guitars are going to take off until both the big pickup manufacturers (SD and DiMarzio) and the big hardware manufacturers (Schaller and Gotoh) start supporting fanned pickups and hardware. 

Folks have been well groomed to want name brand everything on thier guitars, until that's an option you're just going to have the baggage that comes along with primarily OEM parts. 

The main problem right now is that the niche is too small and highly fragmented by scale and layout of the fanned pattern.

So I don't see fanned guitars, in the full scale production realm, getting much better. They're getting cheaper, but that's about it.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Aug 21, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think fan fret guitars are going to take off until both the big pickup manufacturers (SD and DiMarzio) and the big hardware manufacturers (Schaller and Gotoh) start supporting fanned pickups and hardware.
> 
> Folks have been well groomed to want name brand everything on thier guitars, until that's an option you're just going to have the baggage that comes along with primarily OEM parts.
> 
> ...



the schecter and the ltd are both outfitted pretty well. But they are really too expensive to really be stepping stones in fan fret guitars.

I also think they need more visibility. Lots of companies are putting them out now but I'm not seeing many of them that people can actually try.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> the schecter and the ltd are both outfitted pretty well. But they are really too expensive to really be stepping stones in fan fret guitars.
> 
> I also think they need more visibility. Lots of companies are putting them out now but I'm not seeing many of them that people can actually try.



But there's no aftermarket support to get excited about. At least nothing mainstream enough for folks already buying from the big makes. People like _the idea_ of swapping pickups. 

I don't think any of the mainstream fanned stuff is objectively bad. It's just kind of boring. 

I'm actually surprised how available they are. At least in the Midwest, which is a pretty big market. Granted it's primarily the Ibanez stuff and some lower end Jackson.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 21, 2018)

I posted this in another thread a while ago:



Vyn said:


> I couldn't gel with the Ibanez fans which is weird because I can deal with the Ormsby fan easily (and the Ormsby is a more extreme fan at that I think).
> 
> Have played one of the RGMS8's and one of the RGMS7's as well - They need a bit of work out of the box and the pickups are fucking horrid.



Still agree with the pickups being cancer, but after spending some time on the RGMS8 that was in store, I can deal with the fan (It's just not as intuitive as the Ormsby fans IMO). The section of fret board behind the nut was poorly finished, it looks like the whole thing was routed at nut height and just left. They could have tried to make that look more appealing.


----------



## BillCosby (Aug 21, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *But there's no aftermarket support to get excited about. At least nothing mainstream enough for folks already buying from the big makes. People like the idea of swapping pickups. *
> 
> I don't think any of the mainstream fanned stuff is objectively bad. It's just kind of boring.
> 
> I'm actually surprised how available they are. At least in the Midwest, which is a pretty big market. Granted it's primarily the Ibanez stuff and some lower end Jackson.



This. The one thing that has kept me from getting any fanned fret was that I hate actives. Now they have these Ibanez with passives and I hear the pickups suck, and I basically have no options for swapping. The lower end Jackson has a similar problem, but they just angled the whole pickup instead of the bobbins, like Ibanez did.

The only multiscale I even want to try is the Ltd M-1007ms, but I haven't seen a single one in stock anywhere since they announced them in January. I check almost everyday to see if Sweetwater or zZounds has gotten them yet.

Although, I might consider the Schecter one, because Fluences are pretty decent. But, I've only tried the classic open cores.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Aug 22, 2018)

This looks great! Find a coupon and this price is a great way to get into fan frets. Remember when Dingwall had the exclusive rights? Now for just over 4 bills people can get some.

Also just noticed that Agile has fanned frets with tremolo bars?! Didn't think that was possible.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2018)

crankyrayhanky said:


> This looks great! Find a coupon and this price is a great way to get into fan frets. Remember when Dingwall had the exclusive rights? Now for just over 4 bills people can get some.
> 
> Also just noticed that Agile has fanned frets with tremolo bars?! Didn't think that was possible.



Dingwall never had the rights, you're thinking Novax, who didn't have the rights anyways, just a scummy lawyer.


----------



## laxu (Aug 22, 2018)

Parallel fret still at the 12th fret which to me is a no go. Makes the fan too extreme at the low end and almost nonexistant on the high frets.


----------



## I play music (Aug 26, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> People like _the idea_ of swapping pickups.


Looks like I'm in the minority here: I either like how a guitar sounds and so have no reason to change the pickups OR I don't buy it in the first place. 
I mean if a guitar sounds bad how would I know that a pickup swap can solve this? I don't think I can...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2018)

I play music said:


> Looks like I'm in the minority here: I either like how a guitar sounds and so have no reason to change the pickups OR I don't buy it in the first place.
> I mean if a guitar sounds bad how would I know that a pickup swap can solve this? I don't think I can...



Overall I wouldn't say you're in the minority, most folks tend to leave thier guitars stock, but when it comes to small niches like extended range, fanned instruments, folks tend to be a little more adventurous, at least from what I've seen being part of the community (overall, not just here) for as many years. 

Given available production fanned options, you might not be able to find something you absolutely love the sound of, but may see potential in. 

I've bought guitars that I wasn't absolutely enamored by the tone, but I've been at the guitar and pickup game long enough to have a pretty good idea of what can be done with either a good setup, small mods or digging in my spare pickup bin, not to mention the gear available to do a lot of the heavy lifting. 

Tone is probably the easiest thing to change about a given solid body electric guitar. Pickups and associated electronics (including amplification) make up most of your plugged in tone. 

I agree though that, unless you have the experience of working on stuff, you're not going to be sure of what you can and cannot do to make something sound "better". So in that case you're probably making the right decision by sticking with keeping stock. But, if you ever get a little more adventurous, try swapping stuff around on the guitars you already own. It's all reversible and free (minus some tools and odds and ends, which are fairly cheap) if you already own it. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## ICSvortex (Sep 11, 2018)

I play music said:


> Like Max says, in the US you have Agile in that price range, in Europe Harley Benton with models like the TE 7 fanfret. So I don't see where the Ibanez is doing anything better.



If you think Harley Benton even gets CLOSE to the quality of an Ibanez you must have never tried one^^ Even the RG8 feels better than the Harley Benton 8NT qualitywise. But if you get into the Iron Label FF stuff its WORLDS apart from the HB stuff. But with that said, the pickups on the HB guitars sound about the same as the ones on an RG8... (Cort Bass PU's basically)
On the other Hand the Ibanez FF scale lenghts dont really bond with me TBH...


----------



## eightsixboy (Sep 12, 2018)

So is there literally no pickup options for these? Was keen on a RGMS7 but if I can't swap pups then that's a deal breaker


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 12, 2018)

laxu said:


> Parallel fret still at the 12th fret which to me is a no go. Makes the fan too extreme at the low end and almost nonexistant on the high frets.



This. While it can still depend on the fan scale range (if it's less than 1.5", then it's not as big of a deal because a 1.25" with a 12th isn't much different than a 1.5 with a 9th), but yeah...not idea for the way I play. If I did nothing but upper-fret acrobatics? Then the 12th would be preferred.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 12, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think fan fret guitars are going to take off until both the big pickup manufacturers (SD and DiMarzio) and the big hardware manufacturers (Schaller and Gotoh) start supporting fanned pickups and hardware.
> 
> Folks have been well groomed to want name brand everything on thier guitars, until that's an option you're just going to have the baggage that comes along with primarily OEM parts.
> 
> ...



The main issue is that there's no "standard" for fanned frets. if you have two guitars that are different scale ranges (like 25.5-27 and then 24.75-25.5), then the pickups would be at different angles from each guitar to the other. 

If you have two guitars with the same scale ranges but different neutral frets, the last fret is at a different angle and that's what most people want the pickups to match up with.

Change to a wider string spacing, and technically the pickup angle should be reduced if you're wanting the pole pieces to be in the proportionally-exact same location on the length of the string.

And then there's lots of people who want the bridge pickup to match the bridge, which makes the bridge pickup a differtent angle than the neck pickup. 







And then you've got mind-fuck abortions like this thing:


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 12, 2018)

I've been wondering...has anyone ever tried to replace the nut of a fan fret guitar with a zero fret and put a straight nut at the end or the fretboard? 
Would that work or is the distance between zero fret and nut too long on the higher string for tuning stability?
I have long-ass arms and always end up hitting the nut with my hand and yes, that also happens when the parallel fret is higher up the fretboard 
Might increase comfort a bit.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 12, 2018)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I've been wondering...has anyone ever tried to replace the nut of a fan fret guitar with a zero fret and put a straight nut at the end or the fretboard?
> Would that work or is the distance between zero fret and nut too long on the higher string for tuning stability?



Some headless multiscale are something like this, by using a regulat nut on an angle, and then having the locking mechanism straight and behind it. Seeming usually it's a manufacturer that makes different kinds of headless so that they can use the same headpieces for all of the variants. Skerversen and Kiesel do this, for example, among others. it does seem like it would make it easy to confuse the area behind the nut or zero fret for the first fret, if you're not careful.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 13, 2018)

I think it's pretty evident these multiscales are aimed at people who have never had one. Anyone who has a couple fanned instruments isn't likely to go for a black gloss and rosewood with dots finish. And a newbie would be scared off if they Jemmed it up with a bunch of fancy features. Still, for this niche of ours, and with us being at the early adopter / bleeding edge of this, I'd love to see some fancy stuff come out. It's getting better, but it seems that I spend my time looking at regular sixxers, when it comes to the big manufacturers, because those are the cooler, sexier instruments.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 13, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> Some headless multiscale are something like this, by using a regulat nut on an angle, and then having the locking mechanism straight and behind it. Seeming usually it's a manufacturer that makes different kinds of headless so that they can use the same headpieces for all of the variants. Skerversen and Kiesel do this, for example, among others. it does seem like it would make it easy to confuse the area behind the nut or zero fret for the first fret, if you're not careful.




Oh, that looks nice and very comfortable!!
Yeah, it might be confusing though. So maybe install a zero fret, do a straight nut and also stain the part behind the zero fret so you know where to keep off the fingers haha


----------



## mguilherme87 (Sep 13, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> Some headless multiscale are something like this, by using a regulat nut on an angle, and then having the locking mechanism straight and behind it. Seeming usually it's a manufacturer that makes different kinds of headless so that they can use the same headpieces for all of the variants. Skerversen and Kiesel do this, for example, among others. it does seem like it would make it easy to confuse the area behind the nut or zero fret for the first fret, if you're not careful.



That Kiesel on the bottom though...so sexy


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 13, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I think it's pretty evident these multiscales are aimed at people who have never had one. Anyone who has a couple fanned instruments isn't likely to go for a black gloss and rosewood with dots finish. And a newbie would be scared off if they Jemmed it up with a bunch of fancy features. Still, for this niche of ours, and with us being at the early adopter / bleeding edge of this, I'd love to see some fancy stuff come out. It's getting better, but it seems that I spend my time looking at regular sixxers, when it comes to the big manufacturers, because those are the cooler, sexier instruments.



I just picked up one of the newer Iron Label RGD models. It's Ibanez Alphabet Soup number is RGDIM6FM. 
Looks spiced up enough that the flat black gloss turn off shouldn't really be factor, I think. The pickups are just standard Fishmans; in theory I could stick whatever I want in there. 

I get what you're saying though. I would have loved a Prestige option.


----------



## eightsixboy (Sep 13, 2018)

I played a RGMS7 last night for the second time, they feel like cheap guitars. Not overly impressed.

Also as already noted by some people the parallel fret at the 12th doesn't feel right, it makes the first few frets extremely uncomfortable. It really should be around the 9th or 10th fret.


----------



## Izalith (Oct 27, 2018)

eightsixboy said:


> I played a RGMS7 last night for the second time, they feel like cheap guitars. Not overly impressed.
> 
> Also as already noted by some people the parallel fret at the 12th doesn't feel right, it makes the first few frets extremely uncomfortable. It really should be around the 9th or 10th fret.



I have the same issue with the RGIM8MH. A basic F minor 7 or 9th(with the root on the low E string) at the 1 fret was a bitch to nail after playing that chord for years without an issue on non-fanfret guitars. 

You kinda just have to give up on chords between frets 1-3 and then start playing those from the low B-string. 

I had the RG8 and I missed the easy chord work with those straight frets. 8-strings are weird. You either get a multiscale to get playable high strings(and tight low strings) or non-multiscales to get playable chords.


----------



## penguin_316 (Nov 10, 2018)

I just bought a rgms7 the other night from a Houston guitar center. Having owned several multi scale guitars many of which were on the high end of things:Mayones zf 7, Fanned Skerv 7, Oni 8 multi scale, Ormsby Goliath 7, Agile 8 fanned and now the Ibby RGMS7.

The pickups for cleans are ok, nothing to write home about. The distorted tones I was getting through a 6505+ combo amp were horrible, but I’m not so sure that amp was working properly(insane hiss, possible bad tubes).

Anyway, I plan to fully rework the instrument, new pickups, locking tuners, possibly strip the paint and add a copper top or something.

The guitar was $500 straight up, that’s amazing. Felt quite solid and had decent construction. Fix a few issues and your going to have a beastly guitar that will be undecernable in a mix from a a high end model. The fretwork on mine was excellent as far at the edges, but they aren’t stainless steel and will need to be polished to avoid string drag.

Final verdict, it’s $500...fix a few things and profit.


----------



## pablometal (May 3, 2019)

i just got a rgdim6fm (2018) and love it, have you tried it? what's your opinion?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 8, 2019)

Randomly found an Axion Label RGD71ALMS at the local Guitar Center... I am now officially in love  This was one of those instruments where you suddenly realize "I don't normally play this well!" As much as I disliked the RGIF8 I tried before, this guitar was completely the opposite. So easy to play. If I had the money, I would've walked out with it. If there was an 8-string version, I'd be seriously considering it. I suspect the less extreme fan made a part of the difference, which tells me I'd probably not like the RGMS8 (but probably would the Aristides 080s)... but damn, this guitar was a keeper.


----------



## lewis (Jun 11, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> View attachment 70069
> View attachment 70070
> View attachment 70071
> 
> Randomly found an Axion Label RGD71ALMS at the local Guitar Center... I am now officially in love  This was one of those instruments where you suddenly realize "I don't normally play this well!" As much as I disliked the RGIF8 I tried before, this guitar was completely the opposite. So easy to play. If I had the money, I would've walked out with it. If there was an 8-string version, I'd be seriously considering it. I suspect the less extreme fan made a part of the difference, which tells me I'd probably not like the RGMS8 (but probably would the Aristides 080s)... but damn, this guitar was a keeper.



FYi just be really careful with the finish on those. They are quite thin and will crack/break quite easy.
Also, a heads up, add some more wood/glue to the strap button holes.
A mate brought one of these brand new recently, and after one show the strap button had ripped out too easily, breaking the wood and finish directly around the area on the horn.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 11, 2019)

lewis said:


> FYi just be really careful with the finish on those. They are quite thin and will crack/break quite easy.
> Also, a heads up, add some more wood/glue to the strap button holes.
> A mate brought one of these brand new recently, and after one show the strap button had ripped out too easily, breaking the wood and finish directly around the area on the horn.



I didn't buy it (someone did the next day tho!) but if I ever do I'll keep it in mind


----------



## metaljohn (Jun 16, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> View attachment 70069
> View attachment 70070
> View attachment 70071
> 
> Randomly found an Axion Label RGD71ALMS at the local Guitar Center... I am now officially in love  This was one of those instruments where you suddenly realize "I don't normally play this well!" As much as I disliked the RGIF8 I tried before, this guitar was completely the opposite. So easy to play. If I had the money, I would've walked out with it. If there was an 8-string version, I'd be seriously considering it. I suspect the less extreme fan made a part of the difference, which tells me I'd probably not like the RGMS8 (but probably would the Aristides 080s)... but damn, this guitar was a keeper.



I bought one of these from Sam Ash when they first came out. Its definitely one of the best guitars I've played. I plan on getting the 6 string version later this year.


----------

